# master of science degree



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

signed up for college last week for the fall semester for a masters degree in science . 6 yr course .


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Huh?

A Masters program is typically a two year program requiring 30 to 40 credit hours with ether a thesis or a report.

Jim



tw30 said:


> signed up for college last week for the fall semester for a masters degree in science . 6 yr course .


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

associates 2 yr -bachelor - 4yr -master 6yr-doctorine 8yr-

i think is how is goes


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine is 36 hours with a thesis for my MBA...I am on my fourth class. Accelerated program in 16 months...finish next May. I do not get a single week off except Christmas week. Only killer is this summer...study forces me to cut back on hay ground and do a lot of round baling this year vice small squares, just to get through what I do have quickly. The good news is once I am done, I will be a couple of steps closer to farming full time...which is my dream.







I can teach some night classes at the local colleges and prison to make up for some of my day job money once I graduate.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I completed my BS in four years with 136 credit hours. I finished both my Masters and doctorate in five years. I have almost 250 credit hours on my transcipts.

Congrats on enroling for next fall. Don't waste your time with an Asociates, rather concentrate on your Bachelor,s requirements.

Jim


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Yep...TW..getting the degree makes a lot of difference out there...I applaud you for going after it. Get you BS and go after that Masters. Today a graduate degree is worth its weight in gold. Also, afterward get your certifications in your field.

LJ...Dr LJ...what is yours in...ag? That is an impressive resume buddy.


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

probably take 2 yrs here and 4 yrs online @ phoenix university of arizona


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

downtownjr said:


> LJ...Dr LJ...what is yours in...ag? That is an impressive resume buddy.


I earned my Bachelors in Animal Agribusiness from Purdue and both my Masters and Doctorate in Animal Nutrition from Kansas State University.

Jim


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Just finishing my bachelors in Operations Management. Last two years were online. Online Really Frees Up Your Time!!!!!! Takes some getting use to but I like it a lot better than class rooms. Just keep at the online part. It took me two terms to get the hang of it.... After that 21 credits feels like 12 of class room credits.

You will get to the end of school before you know it just stay motivated, depends on your situation but more than likely most of your friends will see you as a fool for doing it... I know mine did...

Also with the online stuff if you write down on a piece of paper what is due each week it will be much easier to keep on track and you will not forget due dates as easy.... Schedules and keeping up with the work is a big part of online and I think that is why most don't like it.

One more thing, don't expect you instructors to be fast at answering your questions, for this reason you might need to go else where to get the info you need&#8230;. (internet, library&#8230;.) But I see it as a great learning tool for the future of how to find the answers to your questions&#8230;..


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

what sort of six firgure jobs can you get with a masters ?


----------

